# [i] Hyuugas Are Too Good: Huugas develop the Kyuubi seal!



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

Because mods fuck my threads & dont let me continue series "why Gai would kill..." I decide start one new series on topic "Hyuuga Are Too Good" 
_____________________________________

This is part _ in my new serie *"Hyuuga R TOO Good*": here I show y kishi dont write bout Hyuuga because he give them too much power

The plot is all bout Naruto/Uchiha/Kyuubi, so kishi stop write about Hyuuga because their power mean plot is over

(Off topic, also, did u see that sig "Uchiha 300"? The 300 spartans were 150 gay homosexual ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) couples )

OK Let start with topic:

* "Hyuuga develop the Kyuubi seal:
*







1) U need chakra equal to seal to finish Fuujin (Orochimaru X Sarutobi)
2) Yondaime "seal" Kyuubi w/shiki fuujin. He split Ying/yang chakras and gave naruto only yang chakras 
3) Look that manga scan, Yondaime need "Hakke" style seal to make naruto a jicchurikin and let him use Kyuubi chakra


It a big lie that Yondaime beat Kyubi only with Gamabunta and seal that bijuu all by himself because u need chakra of Kyuubi level to seal kyuubi

Only Kisame (freak of nature) and Hyuugas hav chakra level of a bijuu (Yamato too because he has Shondaime genes). Every attack from Hyuuga need pure chakra: look size of Kaiten, it use one chakra deposit of a normal shinobi do that. rasengan is one amateur sho kaiten and Naruto can only do 4 Wind rasengans, everyone in Konoha without count Hyuugas, Yamato, Gai say Naruto has chakra deposit even bigger than them, so it easy to see why Hyuugas have the chakra of a bijuu and were need in fight with Kyuubi

Even jiraiya the super-loser (no flamebait mods, jiraiya said himself wen he got pwnd by Pain) can see claerly that seal is Hakke method, and only Hyuugas use Hakke-level jutsus:

-Hakke sho, JYUUKEN
-Hakke sho, KAITEN/DAI KAITEN
-Hakke, ROKUYUOYON sho


Also, u need see what "Hakke" is, it old chinese ideas bout how u use and manpulate the Yin/yang energys and can predict the future with Hakke (one future thread in this serie to look forward is "Hyuugas can predict the future"). 

Only master of Hakke can manipulate the Ying/Yang energys (chakras) to the xtreme level and wen u need seal somthing like Kyuubi, U need master level. Only Hyuugas could split the kyuubis two energies in half like that.

In history it say Kyuubi attacked dozen times, one guy stop kyubi with his Kenkai Genkai "Mokuton", other use shiki fuujin and kill himself. So how can u stop Kyuubi all those other times when Shondaim is dead and Yondaime cant use shiki fuujin anymore? All those other time it was Hyuugas who came and trashed the Kyuubi.

Also, dont even try say Uchihas can control that Kyuubi; where the fuck was there MS "Kyuubi control" when Yondaime, Gamabunt and the Hyuugas showed up in fight with Kyuubi? Shakinglike little girls back in Uchiha "temple".

Man just look wat yodaime need do in that fight: summon Gamabunta, summon shiki fuujin, grab Kyuubi and hold it down, cut her in two chakra parts, seal one part in naruto and the seal one part in shiki fuujin - It impossible for one man do all that without count Hyuugas and other bijuu levels.
*
All yondaime do in that fight is summon Shiki fuujin and let Hyuugas do all the hard work.*


*Its over hyuugas won *_


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 21, 2008)

Hakke mean's eight divination signs.   It has nothing to do with the Hyuuga's.


----------



## uchiha1312 (Jun 21, 2008)

lol u have alot of time on ur hands


----------



## Tousen (Jun 21, 2008)

fuck where have I heard this before ?


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2008)

Ando, is that you?


----------



## Saiai (Jun 21, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Hakke mean's eight divination signs.   It has nothing to do with the Hyuuga's.



Thread over.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah man, Hakke has NOTHING to do with the Hyuugas, only the Hyuugas have been shown using mastered secret Hakke techniques...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 21, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Hakke mean's eight divination signs.   It has nothing to do with the Hyuuga's.



I think you just pawned this thread. 

BTW yea, Yondaime used the Hyuuga to seal the Kyuubi into Naruto.  
 Yondi just called upon them like the servants they were and they obediently followed his orders. 

U know why they followed his orders? Because hes the Hokage and Yondaime owns the Hyuuga.  

To get back to the topic, I disagree with your thread. Minato sealed the Kyuubi ALONE. With no hyuuga or no person standing by. Sorry. 

You say it takes a person with equal chakra to the Kyuubi to seal the Kyuubi?

MAybe Yondaime had equal chakra then? 

Also, isn't this a theory?


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

U know y the Hyuugas came to seal Kyuubi, because it would fuck up fire contry for joke and Hyuugas were need in stop it

Hyuugas are loyal to the Shondaime's will, unlike uchihas


And lol, u say Yondaim has chakra equal to near infinite level "kyubi"?


----------



## House (Jun 21, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Hakke mean's eight divination signs.   It has nothing to do with the Hyuuga's.



It's over.

Tyrannos won your thread.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

^ANd I already show how the only peoples show using Hakke is Hyuugas so LOL "nothing to do with Hyuugas"

If this theory I would post in section "theory"


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

Its simple Minato was the gratest he was the man who taught Sarutobi ,Shiki Fuujin n the first place,ofcourse he is godly


----------



## Magnelson (Jun 21, 2008)

It seems that somebody is winning the Internet 

Keep up the good job OP.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 21, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Its simple Minato was the gratest he was the man who taught Sarutobi ,Shiki Fuujin n the first place,ofcourse he is godly



You said it perfectly dude.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

It dont matter if u summon shiki fuujin, in Sarutobi X Orochimaru the old man summon fuujin but couldnt do anything because he was old and wea.k 

His chakra level couldnt match orochimar


Same situation here, yondaime summons the fuujin but needs Hyuugas to beat the kyuubi, cut its chakra in two and force the seal


----------



## House (Jun 21, 2008)

Where was stated that the user of Shiki Fujin needs as much charkra as the "victim"? 

And lol at Hyuugas having as much chakra as Kyuubi.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright Mr house, explain y Sandaime couldnt seal orochimaru*











*HINT READ THE MANGA


----------



## Beluga (Jun 21, 2008)

I see dead people.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Alright Mr house, explain y Sandaime couldnt seal orochimaru*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarutobi was way to exhausted,besides you only need to spend one time chakra for the summoning of the Shinigami in Sarutobi's case he got stabed with a sword in the back.The Hyuugas have excellent chakra control but there is nothing said about the amount :/


----------



## House (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Alright Mr house, explain y Sandaime couldnt seal orochimaru



It might have to do with the sword in his chest.


Sarutobi was old, exhausted and suffered from a lethal wound.
He was already dying when he seal Orochimaru's arms.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo Quote


> because u need chakra of Kyuubi level to seal kyuubi



What proof do you have of this?
My statement was a response to your statement above.

Obviously if Minato SEALED the kyuubi, he must've had chakra equal to the Kyuubi no? *relavent to your statment. This is not FACT
*
Just because Hakke is a sentence, is that real 100% proof that Hyuugas sealed the Kyuubi for Minato?
as Tyrannos said, hakke means 8 divination signs. 
That Hakke isn't assigned to only the Hyuuga. It doesn't say that it is in the manga. 
Its possible non-Hyuuga ninja used Hakke jutsu.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 21, 2008)

Really? Seriously?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Captain Apoo Quote
> 
> 
> What proof do you have of this?
> ...



So far i know you need to spend as much chakra as the Bijuu  only in the Akatsuki sealing method which has nothing to do with the eight trigram hake seal


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> (Off topic, also, did u see that sig "Uchiha 300"? The 300 spartans were 150 gay homosexual ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) couples )



What is a "gay homosexual ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"? 

I won't respond to the rest, i'm laughing too hard


----------



## Shiron (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Alright Mr house, explain y Sandaime couldnt seal orochimaru*


-Age (Sarutobi was getting on in years, which he admitted as being part of the reason he couldn't do it).
-He was being stabbed by a sword that Orochimaru was controlling and forcing to get deeper, which makes it very hard to concentrate/stay alive long enough to do much due to the pain and all.

As for the rest... It's as Tyrannos says. All Hakke means is "eight divination signs" or in the context of sealing, a seal with eight signs. That's all.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 21, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> So far i know you need to spend as much chakra as the Bijuu  only in the Akatsuki sealing method which has nothing to do with the eight trigram hake seal



According to Captain Apoo, it does


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

Man, sarutobi couldnt finish seal on oro because he didnt have chakra to match oro, thjat y he settled for the arms


Chakra is based from stamina, sarutobi staminas was over, which mean he had small chakra left


If u only need shiki fuujin summon and the fight is over, u need explain y sarutobi settled only for oro's arm. MAN, it obvious u need level of chakra as seal

And that is good point on the aka sealing method, if they need bijuu exact charka amount to seal bijuu, y not here?


----------



## RaiRyuu (Jun 21, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> What is a "gay homosexual ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"?
> 
> I won't respond to the rest, i'm laughing too hard



I concur in regards to everything you said...

But I will comment on two things since the rest isn't really worth the trouble;

a. OP said Uchihas couldn't control Kyuubi...I'm sorry, but have you read the recent chapters...Exactly what did you understand from the panel showing Madara and Kyuubi fighting Shodai? Maybe the *evil, demon* fox did it out of the goodness of its heart? Doubtful...

b. OP talked about hyuugas "pawning" Kyuubi when Shodai and Yondaime weren't around...No offense to the Hyuugas, but that's pure speculation with no evidence backing it up...Besides, who said Kyuubi was ever "pawned" when Shodai and Yondaime weren't around? From what we know Kyuubi only attacked Konoha twice; once with Madara and once when Yondaime died...Furthermore, the first manga volume clearly states that Kyuubi's attacks were considered to be natural disasters meaning you don't "pawn" it; you wait it out and rebuild after the demon has left...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Man, sarutobi couldnt finish seal on oro because he didnt have chakra to match oro, thjat y he settled for the arms
> 
> 
> Chakra is based from stamina, sarutobi staminas was over, which mean he had small chakra left
> ...



Sarutobi was barely standing on his feat thats why he couldnt finish it ;] Oh ,the sword in the chest doesent help either


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> Ando, is that you?



I was thinking that too.


----------



## Sine (Jun 21, 2008)

At first I was like 
But then, I 'd


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 21, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Sarutobi was barely standing on his feat thats why he couldnt finish it ;] Oh ,the sword in the chest doesent help either



Yea, pretty much. 

I think captain apoo forgot about that part.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Sarutobi was barely standing on his feat thats why he couldnt finish it ;] Oh ,the sword in the chest doesent help either



All of that prooves my points; Sarutobi lost all his stamina and chakra from that stab, if he still had enough charka as oro then he could seal fully

Stamina and chakra are linked, u needs stamina for chakra, if u got no/little stamina u got no chakra


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

And i didnt say Sharingan cant control Kyyubi, my point is u cant even compare the uchihas to hyuugas because hyuugas came out to help in that battle


Why didnt uchihas use that power in that fight with kyuubi?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> All of that prooves my points; Sarutobi lost all his stamina and chakra from that stab, if he still had enough charka as oro then he could seal fully



Look when you have summoned the death god once he stays there you dont have to spend more chakra,then he reaches trough your body to the target,ofcourse this takes time and its all done.At the end you die as well


----------



## House (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Man, sarutobi couldnt finish seal on oro because he didnt have chakra to match oro, thjat y he settled for the arms
> 
> 
> Chakra is based from stamina, sarutobi staminas was over, which mean he had small chakra left



So the lethal wound had no meaning?




Captain Apoo said:


> If u only need shiki fuujin summon and the fight is over, u need explain y sarutobi settled only for oro's arm. MAN, it obvious u need level of chakra as seal



Sarutobi was dying, that is an adequate explainarion why Sarutobi 
couldn't seal Orochimaru's whole seal. 



Captain Apoo said:


> And that is good point on the aka sealing method, if they need bijuu exact charka amount to seal bijuu, y not here?



Fuuin Jutsu: Genryuu Kyuu Fujin =/= Shiki Fujin

Different techniques have different requierments.

By the way, Fuuin Jutsu: Genryuu Kyuu Fujin may need a lot chakra,
but there is no hint that it needs as much chakra as the Bijuu possesses.



Captain Apoo said:


> And i didnt say Sharingan cant control Kyyubi, my point is u cant even compare the uchihas to hyuugas because hyuugas came out to help in that battle



Where was stated that the Hyuuga helped?

Where was stated that the Uchiha didn't help?




Captain Apoo said:


> Why didnt uchihas use that power in that fight with kyuubi?



Only the MS grants Kyuubi control.
At the time of the attack did no Uchiha posses the MS.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

I already said the wound HAD meaning, if u read my post (it obvious u dont) u see i said chakra comes from stamina, when sarutobi got stabbed, that fucked his stamina to 0, therefore he had 0 chakra so couldnt complete the seal


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 21, 2008)

House said:


> So the lethal wound had no meaning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I pretty much agree with everything you said.

on a side note, How do you quote people like that where it says "Originally posted by *Such and so*, For each quote? 

Im not a real big computer person. You can tell me in a private message.


----------



## Kek (Jun 21, 2008)

Too bad its not true.

In b4 trash.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> I already said the wound HAD meaning, if u read my post (it obvious u dont) u see i said chakra comes from stamina, when sarutobi got stabbed, that fucked his stamina to 0, therefore he had 0 chakra so couldnt complete the seal



We just have to wait and see for detailes but i dont believe it costs that much chakra to summon death god,the Hyuuga specialise on Taijutsu mainly instead of Fuunjitsu ,Ninjutsu..etc.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 21, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> So far i know you need to spend as much chakra as the Bijuu  only in the Akatsuki sealing method which has nothing to do with the eight trigram hake seal



You need an equal quantity of chakra to seal or unseal a bijuu, that was a general statement made by Chiyo who knew nothing of the Akatsuki statue.

However, it is pretty obvious that, in Kyuubi's case, it was the *Death God* who played that role.

I don't think anyone here thinks OP is serious when he says Neji has as much chakra as the Kyuubi .


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

So why didnt the "death god" play that role in Orchimaru X Saruotbi?


----------



## House (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> So why didnt the "death god" play that role in Orchimaru X Saruotbi?



Because the user that wanted to utilize the death god was already half-dead.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> So why didnt the "death god" play that role in Orchimaru X Saruotbi?



Because Sarutobi couldnt even move,he was so weak at the end


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

-All the "death god" is is a vessel in which the thing is sealed
-The user has to use chakra equal to the seal to complete the fuuin
-Because sarutobi was injured he didnt have enough chakra left to complete it
-The "death god" plays no part in pulling the soul out, all it does is wait for the guy who summoned it to pull the soul out, that's y u saw Orochimaru pull the "death god's" hand toward him


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 21, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> We just have to wait and see for detailes but i dont believe it costs that much chakra to summon death god,the Hyuuga specialise on Taijutsu mainly instead of Fuunjitsu ,Ninjutsu..etc.



With superb reason such as this, the mods might decide "Case Closed, thread locked"  (No offense Captain Apoo  - I think you were the first to say Jewringan )


----------



## Saiai (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Because mods fuck my threads & dont let me continue series "why Gai would kill..." I decide start one new series on topic "Hyuuga Are Too Good"
> _____________________________________



It's still happening....Dude!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> -All the "death god" is is a vessel in which the thing is sealed
> -*The user has to use chakra equal to the seal to complete the fuuin*
> -Because sarutobi was injured he didnt have enough chakra left to complete it
> -The "death god" plays no part in pulling the soul out, all it does is wait for the guy who summoned it to pull the soul out, that's y u saw Orochimaru pull the "death god's" hand toward him



 That was never mentioned,you are referring to the Akatsuki sealing statue  The Death God consumes the victim's soul,you dont have to give any chakra ,only your soul IMO


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 21, 2008)

Saiai said:


> It's still happening....Dude!



lol, now we now why the mods closed the threads:

BTW,  your signature is just awesome.. .


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

Jyyuken at long range isnt really taijutsus



wiesmann said:


> That was never mentioned,you are referring to the Akatsuki sealing statue  The Death God consumes the soul,you dont have to give any chakra ,only your soul IMO



If that was true then orochimaru would be sealed completely


----------



## House (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> -All the "death god" is is a vessel in which the thing is sealed



The death god is a special summon, not just a vessel.



Captain Apoo said:


> -The user has to use chakra equal to the seal to complete the fuuin
> -Because sarutobi was injured he didnt have enough chakra left to complete it



Wrong.
By the way,
no human being can have as much as the Kyuubi.



Captain Apoo said:


> -The "death god" plays no part in pulling the soul out, all it does is wait for the guy who summoned it to pull the soul out, that's y u saw Orochimaru pull the "death god's" hand toward him



The death god himself pulls the soul out, while the
user acts as a medium for the seal.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Jyyuken at long range isnt really taijutsus
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true then orochimaru would be sealed completely



Yes it is,the Hyuuga use mainly Taijutsu when you follow the Databook,even Kaiten is not ninjutsu.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, captain apoo, the Hyuuga are quite strong, but i just don't think they were capable of sealing the Kyuubi in Naruto. 

As wiesmann said, the Hyuuga don't specialize in *fuuin jutsu*.

And I will go on to say that the Hyuuga don't really now fuuin jutsu.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Jyyuken at long range isnt really taijutsus
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true then orochimaru would be sealed completely



Sarutobi was out of time,the death god doesent take instantly your soul,you are forgeting he had to consume other souls first i hink Shodai's and Nidaime's.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

Man, he was holding orochimaru for 3 chapters like that; it's simple, he didnt have the same chakra level as Oro and orochimaru was able to fight against it caous of that


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 21, 2008)

And if no human can hav chakra @ kyubi level, how will Aka seal it because they said u need same level as chakra as the bijuu?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Man, he was holding orochimaru for 3 chapters like that; it's simple, he didnt have the same chakra level as Oro and orochimaru was able to fight against it caous of that



He was holding Oro indeed but those 3chapters are not like 3days or something,in reality that was a couple of min.This is not like Susano-o where when you are hit once you are fucked :/ Add Sarutobi's dying conditation and there you have why he couldnt complete it.Its not because you dont have that much chakra as the person who you seal,as i said before the death God is a separate being and can seal anything if he gets a hold of it


----------



## House (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> And if no human can hav chakra @ kyubi level, how will Aka seal it because they said u need same level as chakra as the bijuu?



Akatsuki is more than one human.

By the way, would you please bother to show me the page which stated
that Fuuin Jutsu: Genryuu Kyuu Fujin needs as much chakra as the to be
sealed Bijuu?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

House said:


> Akatsuki is more than one human.
> 
> By the way, would you please bother to show me the page which stated
> that Fuuin Jutsu: Genryuu Kyuu Fujin needs as much chakra as the to be
> sealed Bijuu?



_Nijigahara Holograph_


----------



## Naruto (Jun 21, 2008)

i agreen. huugas r teh storongest.


----------



## Kakashi_Hatake08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> -All the "death god" is is a vessel in which the thing is sealed
> -The user has to use chakra equal to the seal to complete the fuuin
> -Because sarutobi was injured he didnt have enough chakra left to complete it
> -The "death god" plays no part in pulling the soul out, all it does is wait for the guy who summoned it to pull the soul out, that's y u saw Orochimaru pull the "death god's" hand toward him



It is stated NOWHERE in the manga that the user has to have equal or more chakra to seal when using the death god. 

Your playing a lot of your points on speculation, then basing your theory off of those speculations, i.e the Hyuga clan running over to help Minato seal the fox. NOWHERE in the manga did it say that Minato had any help to seal the demon fox, and as the story is told numerous times, people that recount the night the fox attacked the only known foes to fight the fox was none other then Yondaime and Gamabunta.

In order to cast a jutsu, chakra has to be consumed. When the 3rd Hokage and Oru was in the tug n pull i highly doubt it was a chakra based tug of war. I think it was more of a physical strength struggle which the manga seems to suggest by the analysis of the drawings as well as the anime (which can misrepresent what is actually happening in the manga but still). 

Please just give up on this theory, the first person to reply to this thread disproved your theory with a simple fact, one that can not be misinterpretated. Stop assuming and base your debates off fact, not assumption. Your fighting the inevitable, which is this thread ='ing fail.


----------



## House (Jun 21, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> _Nijigahara Holograph_



lol, leafninja.com 

I am talking about a canon statement (databook or manga).


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

House said:


> lol, leafninja.com
> 
> I am talking about a canon statement (databook or manga).



I think Chyo said it in the manga you can chek it yourself


----------



## Sine (Jun 21, 2008)

House said:


> lol, leafninja.com
> 
> I am talking about a canon statement (databook or manga).



Chapter 261 IIRC.
Titled "Jinchuuriki"


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 21, 2008)

Trolling much are we,  I'm a one piece tard too .  This is pretty good though so whatever


----------



## Ban Kai (Jun 21, 2008)

I love so much how the OP guy tries to get more devolpment of the Hyuugas...
Hyuugas = Filler....


----------



## shamanking (Jun 21, 2008)

this is the worst thread i've ever seen , the hyuugas are strong but arent the strongest why do you think madara said nothing about them when he was talking about the clans, the death god is not a vessel its a special seal if the user suceeds or not they are going to die sarutobi was tired after a long fight he used quite a few jutsu before the death god and was exhausted when he used it orochimaru used some justu to and he could have been exhausted, the death god depends on how much will power you have not chakra


----------



## House (Jun 21, 2008)

I found the statement about realeasing the Bijuu, nevermind.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 21, 2008)

House said:


> I found the statement about realeasing the Bijuu, nevermind.



Nevermind what? You're changing your mind?


----------



## House (Jun 21, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Nevermind what? You're changing your mind?



Don't worry, I didn't change my mind.
I just didn't remember that Fuuin Jutsu: Genryuu Kyuu Fujin needs
as much as the Bijuu's chakra to release the seal that seals the Bijuu.

That has nothing to do with my opinion about the OP's statement.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> Ando, is that you?



Join us.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 21, 2008)

House said:


> Don't worry, I didn't change my mind.
> I just didn't remember that Fuuin Jutsu: Genryuu Kyuu Fujin needs
> as much as the Bijuu's chakra to release the seal that seals the Bijuu.
> 
> That has nothing to do with my opinion about the OP's statement.



. o.k good. 
BTW, Shiki fuujin doesn't have the same requirement as Genryuu Kyuu Fuujin right with needing the same amount of chakra as the bijuu right?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> . o.k good.
> BTW, Shiki fuujin doesn't have the same requirement as Genryuu Kyuu Fuujin right with needing the same amount of chakra as the bijuu right?



No,Shiki Fuujin requires chakra only to summon death god :]


----------



## House (Jun 21, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> . o.k good.
> BTW, Shiki fuujin doesn't have the same requirement as Genryuu Kyuu Fuujin right with needing the same amount of chakra as the bijuu right?



It's right.
Shiki Fujin is completely different and doesn't need the same amount of
chakra like the Bijuu.

Fuuin Jutsu: Genryuu Kyuu Fujin does not need the Bijuu's amount of chakra
to seal the demon in the statue, but to unseal it from the Jinchuuriki, anyway.

There is a reason why Shiki Fujin requires a sacrifice and Genryuu Kyuu Fujin
doesn't.
Shiki Fujin summons the Shinigami, who then seals the opponent
and takes user's soul.


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Jun 21, 2008)

Why do people argue against the fact that the Hyuugas are strongest? That's like arguing with Kishi or the manga itself.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 21, 2008)

Ookii Kintama said:


> Why do people argue against the fact that the Hyuugas are strongest? That's like arguing with Kishi or the manga itself.



highest poster

highest poster


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

TasteTheDifference said:


> highest poster
> 
> highest poster



This whole clan thing is BS,Sandaime wasn't from a famous clan and still he became the strongest Hokage without any hax


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Jun 21, 2008)

TasteTheDifference said:


> kindmaster45



Outstanding = standing outside



TasteTheDifference said:


> kindmaster45



Sorry, never heard of the Uchi*da* clan.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 21, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> This whole clan thing is BS,Sandaime wasn't from a famous clan and still he became the strongest Hokage without any hax



This is true, although Shodai is teh win for me


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ookii Kintama said:


> Why do people argue against the fact that the Hyuugas are strongest? That's like arguing with Kishi or the manga itself.



Kakashi also said that the Hyuuga are Konoha's most oldest clan and that the sharingan comes from Bykugan but i dunno why the inconsistency in the manga :/


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think it was the Hyugaa's.

Even if it was it doesn't matter, chakra manipulation and control is their speciality, if they couldn't do than they'd have no use in Konoha.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 27, 2008)

Whats with the sudden surges of hyuuga threads. i find it amazing that a clan that has lived more or less in the shadows every since naruto uppercutted neji gets so much attention.

anyway, im a fan of the hyuuga, but these threads are going over board.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 28, 2008)

The worst thing u can say gainst Hyuuga is Kishi dont write bout them, they are too good


----------



## Feh (Jun 28, 2008)

Ando I missed your lol threads, let me grab some popcorn


----------

